# Do you envy the fact that I have degrees



## bruised (Feb 10, 2013)

I have an associates degree and I am a couple classes away from getting a bachelors degree. Do you envy me? Sorry but I have waited a long time to say I have these degrees. Make me feel good.


----------



## meandernorth (Nov 12, 2014)

While I offer congratulations, the bragging aspect can go away. Many of us, including me, have college degrees. Some have higher than a Bachelors.


----------



## OutsideR1 (Mar 13, 2014)

Im a couple of classes away from a degree too but I dont need others to envy me.


----------



## Lisa (Jul 8, 2006)

I have 2 Masters degrees so..... no, I don't envy you. :lol

BUT: Well done for finishing it. Good for you.


----------



## Sacrieur (Jan 14, 2013)

I have no degrees and still don't feel envy.


----------



## bowchicawowwow (Dec 20, 2014)

It depends. If your degree is in physics (like me) or medicine, then I'll be impressed. Only joking. Well.. not really.


----------



## Wagnerian (Aug 5, 2014)

Idk, I don't have any degrees but a lot of people I know do (and usually their parents paid for it or at least most of it), so my first instinct is not to be impressed by that in itself, but I am impressed if it's something you had to work hard for.


----------



## nothing else (Oct 27, 2013)

I'm two years from a phd so no. But I hate school and will probably dropout anyway


----------



## Lasair (Jan 25, 2010)

Nope, I have my own


----------



## 7th.Streeter (May 11, 2011)

bruised said:


> I have an associates degree and I am a couple classes away from getting a bachelors degree. Do you envy me? Sorry but I have waited a long time to say I have these degrees.* Make me feel good.*


Lolz

um... idk.... maybe..

feel any better XD


----------



## 7th.Streeter (May 11, 2011)

Sacrieur said:


> I have no degrees and still don't feel envy.


lol


----------



## CowGoMoo (Apr 14, 2013)

I'm a high school drop out and still don't envy you lol 

Good luck with that student loan bill 

Hope you find a good job though


----------



## meandernorth (Nov 12, 2014)

CowGoMoo said:


> Good luck with that student loan bill


Those bills add up FAST.


----------



## Jesuszilla (May 26, 2013)

What did you major in? I'm a little envious because I can't stand school and I'm dying to graduate.


----------



## Malek (Oct 4, 2012)

Congratulations bruised! Well done! Everybody loves you bruised!!! :clap

*The being of infinite wisdom and light smiles down upon the paragon*
"bruised... my most precious son, you are without a doubt, my most wondrous creation..." --God

--------------------------------------


----------



## fingerling (Dec 16, 2014)

i'm extremely envious of you and the other million or so kids that receive a bachelor's or associate's _every_ year

well done..


----------



## peachypeach (Oct 9, 2014)

Nope not even an inch.

even if i dropped out of college at 50 whilst having D's in every class i wouldn't, who would? this thread is cheezy.


----------



## BlueDay (May 6, 2014)

Add all our degrees together plus $4 and you can get a nice frappuccino from Starbucks...


----------



## ScorchedEarth (Jul 12, 2014)

Nah, I have a theoretical degree in physics.


----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)

Not really, no.


----------



## Wren611 (Oct 19, 2012)

Since I have no idea what those things are and I can't stand arrogant people... I don't envy you in the slightest.


----------



## equiiaddict (Jun 27, 2006)

No, I don't typically envy other people. I'm a year away from a bachelor's degree myself but considering there are millions of people who get degrees every year, I don't think that makes me any better or worse than anyone else.


----------



## SilentLyric (Aug 20, 2012)




----------



## bruised (Feb 10, 2013)

Graphic Design


----------



## Lisa (Jul 8, 2006)

SilentLuke said:


>


LOL


----------



## Lisa (Jul 8, 2006)

bruised said:


> Graphic Design


OP, how are you doing? I guess you got a bit of an unexpected response from the good people of SAS. You ok?


----------



## SofaKing (May 9, 2014)

bruised said:


> Graphic Design


While the degree itself is only academic recognition of potential marketable skill, I envy the artistic creativity behind your skills. Best wishes.


----------



## Malek (Oct 4, 2012)

Hellz yeah bruised!! Aim for tha stars!


----------



## The Sorrow (Aug 29, 2012)

If I would have failed in my attempt to study physics, I would have killed myself out of envy. But I have a bachelor and very soon a master degree in physics. So I am not envy.



LawfulStupid said:


> Nah, I have a theoretical degree in physics.


Is you degree only theoretical, or do you have a real degree in theoretical physics?


----------



## SmartCar (Nov 27, 2011)

bruised said:


> I have an associates degree and I am a couple classes away from getting a bachelors degree. Do you envy me? Sorry but I have waited a long time to say I have these degrees. Make me feel good.


It sounds like you're bragging to me, unless that's not the intended intention.


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

They're only as relevant as the career you're in though, I mean you can have a doctorate and be out of a job. But grats on the achievement.


----------



## TabbyTab (Oct 27, 2013)

why would I be jealous of someone with a piece of paper


----------



## Grog (Sep 13, 2013)

Yes in a way .
And 
No in other ways 

Let's just wait and see what you do with those fancy degrees before I decide if your worth my jellocy ( < see what I did there can't spell no degree here ha ha ) .


----------



## Chase926 (Sep 1, 2014)

LOL! Why would I envy you? Most degrees are useless unless you're going to be a doctor or engineer of some kind.


----------



## tonyhd71 (Jul 27, 2014)

No offense but a bachelor's degree is the new high school diploma nowadays. 

Sorry to burst your bubble


----------



## Tombu (Oct 9, 2012)

*debt+time spent+minimum wage = salary? Or no!*

If someone gets a job which pays them more than minimum wage after they factor in their student debt and time spent, then I'm a little envious, I guess.

But until that point you're a sucker for wasting time and money, unless you took a subject based around it being fun. In which case, I'm still not envious.


----------



## bruised (Feb 10, 2013)

Lisa said:


> OP, how are you doing? I guess you got a bit of an unexpected response from the good people of SAS. You ok?


It wasnt unexpected (I have asked this question before). I'm fine just was hoping for a little more envy, thanks for asking.


----------



## visualkeirockstar (Aug 5, 2012)

No. They're just papers.


----------



## Raeden (Feb 8, 2013)

Only if you did computer engineering. Otherwise, you're still going to have a tough time getting a job.


----------



## forgetmylife (Oct 1, 2011)

what's so great about an overpriced piece of paper? i envy those with groundbreaking potential, which is more often than not more than just another average joe with a college degree


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

沒有


----------



## atc1991 (May 9, 2013)

bruised said:


> I have an associates degree and I am a couple classes away from getting a bachelors degree. Do you envy me? Sorry but I have waited a long time to say I have these degrees. Make me feel good.


I'm working on a JD.

Cool story. Degrees are becoming so common because of necessity that it really isn't impressive when someone says they have one.


----------



## thetown (Aug 16, 2014)

dude degrees are awesome!!

but make sure that the degree gets you (more like guarantees haha) a good job that you are for sure you want to do it for the rest of your life!!!

Not really for the rest of your life but something you see yourself doing.


----------



## Emmy Anne (Jun 3, 2014)

No. I do not envy you. I am currently working towards my bachelors degree and am halfway there. Having a degree doesn't make you better than anyone else.


----------



## vania31415 (Aug 30, 2014)

Good job! I don't envy you though, I already have my bachelors degree and am doing an honours year this year! And I'm hoping that after honours can do my pHD, if not straight away later on, as I am still 20 
Good luck with what's left of your studies


----------



## Barette (Jan 17, 2012)

no ew who needs degrees


----------

